# raboudiner



## Zyprexa

toujours de ce roman Québécois:

regarder son père *raboudiner* avec ferveur ses jouets.
Je ne le trouve pas dans Bob, ni dans ce forum.

Bien sûr, c'est quelquechose comme "jouer", mais jouer comment?

merci à l'avance


----------



## bloomiegirl

"Raboudiner" se trouve dans le Glossaire franco-canadien et vocabulaire de locutions vicieuses usitées au Canada : 
Nor. Se recoquiller, se recroqueviller.  (Nor. = Normandie ou Normand)

J'espère que ça vous aide. 

Edit: Mais "qui" est Bob?


----------



## Sofie's.words

Comme suggéré par bloomiegirl se recoquiller, se recroqueviller... mais pour des jouets, je dirais qu'il les ramasse rapidement, les ramener vers lui pour former une pile de jouets... Est-ce qu'il y a une raison pour que le père raboudine avec ferveurs ses jouets? Parce que s'il enlève les jouets ou les "protège" de quelqu'un comme un chien protégerait son os, ça pourrait confirmer mon idée...


----------



## yvandas

Selon un dictionnaire en ligne, "raboudiner" a le sens de "rapiécer ou raccommoder" mais d'une manière rapide et sans trop de soins.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Selon quel dictionnaire en ligne ?


----------



## hectorboyardee

Bob est Le Petit Robert


----------



## yvandas

bloomiegirl said:


> Selon quel dictionnaire en ligne ?


le Musée Virtuel Francophone de la Saskatchewan


----------



## Zyprexa

Le père de Francois est gâteux. Tout ce qui l'interesse dans la vie (dans son asile) -- c'est les jouets d'enfant que lui apporte F. lors de ses visites. 
Il s'occupe même des jouets lorsque son fils est là. 
Je vois le topo!

Merci pour les reponses!
PS, c'est pas moi qui ai trouve "Bob" pour Le Petit Robert. Je ne me souviens pas qui, mais si quelqu'un veut se confesser. . .


----------



## tilda1

c'est vrai que normalement ça veut dire se recroqueviller donc là dans le contexte...pas évident... "tripoter" (trifouiller) ses jouets peut-être?


----------



## Nicomon

13 ans plus tard... je viens d'aboutir sur ce (très) vieux fil.   
Je confirme que dans le contexte,  le sens  - proche de la définition qu'yvandas a citée - est « _rafistoler_  / _ rabibocher _».   


> *Raboudiner* : Verbe propre au langage populaire québécois. On lui accorde les sens suivants : [1] bâcler une réparation, rafistoler grossièrement.


Source : Dictionnaire québécois / Définition #R
Je ne me souviens pas l'avoir entendu dans le sens 2, issu du haut-normand/picard :  _se recroqueviller_


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

hectorboyardee said:


> Bob est Le Petit Robert


Non, quand il s'agit d'argot ou de langue populaire, Bob est *LE dico d'argot* en ligne le plus complet et le plus illustré d'exemples tirés de la littérature ; constamment tenu à jour.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci d'avoir confirmé mes soupçons au sujet du dico Bob (que je connaissais), Piotr.  
Je ne suis pas étonnée qu'on n'y trouve pas de québécismes/canadianismes comme « _raboudiner_ ». 

Mais on le trouve dans Le Petit Robert.   Ce qui suit est copié de l'édition électronique 2012. 


> Le Petit Robert de la langue française
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Région. (Canada) Fam.   1.  Rafistoler, bricoler.*


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> On le trouve dans Le Petit Robert. Ce qui suit est copié de l'édition électronique 2012.


Malheureusement, il n'est pas dans Robert le Grand (CD Rom 2004) et mon petit Robert électronique 2013 est en carafe, mais on le trouve dans l'édition papier.


----------



## Bezoard

Selon le _Dictionnaire nord-américain de la langue française_, de Belisle, _raboudiner_ a plusieurs definitions :
1) Mal repriser, mal rapiécer
2) Bafouiller
3) Se raboudiner, pr. : se recroqueviller, se ratatiner


----------



## jekoh

En français de France, _rabibocher_ au sens de _raccommoder_ (message #10) est vieilli, le sens le plus commun de _rabibocher_ est _réconcilier _: rabibocher — Wiktionnaire


----------



## Bezoard

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Malheureusement, il n'est pas dans Robert le Grand (CD Rom 2004) et mon petit Robert électronique 2013 est en carafe, mais on le trouve dans l'édition papier.


Et dans l'édition en ligne :
raboudiner - Définitions, synonymes, conjugaison, exemples | Dico en ligne Le Robert


----------



## Swatters

Je connaissais _raboudiner _pour parler de la peau qui se plie après avoir passé beaucoup de temps dans l'eau ("j'ai mes orteils qui se sont raboudinés dans le bain"), un sens qui me semble probablement dérivé de celui de "recroqueviller, racrapoter_"._


----------



## Nicomon

jekoh said:


> En français de France, _rabibocher_ au sens de _raccommoder_ (message #12) est vieilli [...]


Je n'ai pas écrit _raccommoder _mais_ rafistoler.   _Je ne savais pas que  _rabibocher _était vieilli dans ce sens.
Dans mon vocabulaire, _raccommoder_ est synonyme de _repriser_ (avec du fil et une aiguille) mais a aussi le sens de _réconcilier. _
Définitions A 2 et B1 sur cette page : RACCOMMODER : Définition de RACCOMMODER

@ Bezoard :  J'ai copié (post 14)  la définition liée à ce fil seulement.    J'avais déjà précisé (message #12) :


> Je ne me souviens pas l'avoir entendu dans le sens 2, issu du haut-normand/picard : _se recroqueviller_


Je ne l'ai pas non plus entendu dans le sens _ bafouiller/bredouiller _aussi mentionné dans le Petit Robert.
Et je ne dis pas _ raboudiner_  pour_ repriser (raccommoder) _ou _rapiécer (patcher _en franglais_). _

Par ailleurs, Louis-Alexandre Bélisle est né en 1902 - peut-être que mon grand-père disait _raboudiner_ dans ces sens. 

@ Swatters :  Merci pour cette information.  Je note Wallo-Picard dans ton profil.
Dans ce sens, je dis  _ratatinés. _  Mais l'étymologie du verbe _ raboudiner _vient bel et bien du haut-normand/picard.


----------



## Locape

Et moi, je viens de découvrir grâce à @Swatters le mot _racrapoter _que je ne connaissais pas, le Wiktionnaire indique que c'est un terme belge. J'aime beaucoup la sonorité !


----------



## itka

J'ai découvert "racrapoter" il y a bien longtemps dans la chanson de Jacques Brel (belge, évidemment) "Vieillir"... et je comprends bien mieux chaque jour ce qu'il voulait dire exactement !


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour itka  

Voilà qui confirme ce que j'ai écrit plus  haut.  Si je devais remplacer «_ racrapoter _», dans ces lignes de la chanson de Jacques Brel, ce serait « _ratatiner _».   Pas « _raboudiner_ ».


> Mourir de frissonner
> Mourir de se dissoudre
> De se racrapoter
> Mourir de se découdre


----------

